# Pulserkennung mittels Infrarotsensors



## LimeWire (20. Jun 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt eine App zu programmieren auf meinem s7 Galaxy Edge und will mit wem Infrarotsensor meinen Puls messen. Ich habe es nun schon so weit, dass ich auf die Sensorwerte zugreifen kann und hab mir einen Graphen gebastelt wo mir in Echtzeit das aktuelle Signal ausgegeben wird. 

Mein Problem. Wie kann ich jetzt zwischen den Peaks die dort zu sehen sind die Zeit berechnen lassen ? Bin total auf dem Holzweg und komme nicht weiter.

Hab schon überall geschaut um was brauchbares zu finden, aber bin verzweifelt gescheitert. Alle 100 Werte in x-Richtung entspricht 1 Sek. Wenn ich die Zeit zwischen den Peaks hochrechne auf 1 Min. komme ich auf die richtige BPM. 

Danke für Anregungen und Tipps schonmal


----------



## Dompteur (21. Jun 2017)

Du könntest die Messwerte mittels Fourier-Analyse analysieren.
Die Fourier-Analyse zerlegt eine periodisch Funktion in eine Summe von Schwingungen.


----------

